# Is this a  good buy?



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 26, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230054412776&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:12
I could pick this up for $350.00 and was looking for a lathe to turn bowls. I have a Jet mini non veriable speed and was looking to buy a little larger lathe but would keep the Jet also . Thanks for any  info....


----------



## Doghouse (Nov 27, 2006)

It is not a bad lathe and if you can get it cheep than it could be a good deal.  My concern is the base is light.  You will need to add weight and maybe reinforcement if you start turning larger bowls, or off center work.  

The bed is better than the HF tube stuff, but http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=34706 is the same thing, new for $75 less.


----------



## randbcrafts (Nov 27, 2006)

I've been using the Harbor Freight lathe for a couple years and haven't had any problems with it. It's nothing fancy but it gets the job done. Also, wait for it to go on sale. They periodically put it on sale for $189-199. Find a coupon on top of that and do even better. Just my thoughts. Hope that helps you some.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 27, 2006)

What are the headstock thread dimensions on the HF model? The HF lathe I had used a very strange configuration and I couldn't find attachments for it.


----------



## randbcrafts (Nov 27, 2006)

1"-8 W/ #2MT. Ive never had any trouble finding attachments to fit it.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks! IIRC, mine was 1"x12tpi/#2MT.  The #2MT wasn't the problem.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230054412776&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:12
> I could pick this up for $350.00 and was looking for a lathe to turn bowls. I have a Jet mini non veriable speed and was looking to buy a little larger lathe but would keep the Jet also . Thanks for any  info....


Thanks for the replys, I guess at this point I will pass on the Delta, I have around $700.00 to spend on a new lathe and will look around some more or just save a little more, unless someone knows of a lathe for $700.00


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 28, 2006)

Roy, Amazon has the Delta 46-715 on sale for $550 plus $149 shipping AND there is a code to get a $50 rebate.

And Woodcraft has the Jet 1236 listed at $549.


----------



## whatwoodido (Nov 28, 2006)

The Harbor Freight Lathe is not very good for bowls, the ways/bed are too thin and flex like crazy (it is possible to see the flexing), I have the Iron Bed Delta (14" swing), the ways will not flex at least not visibly.  I was pleasantly surpised by the headstock of the Harbor Freight lathe, but if you have to put some pressure on a piece wood using the live center and there is some distance between it and the head stock the bed will flex considerably.  The Harbor Freight is a very nice lathe for turning pens. 

Basically, you should just ask yourself whether or not a lathe that is less expensive than a good chuck or some turning tools is going to be a good lathe.  A Jet Mini costs more, and a Jet Mini Variable speed is nearly twice as much when the Harbor Freight goes on sale.  Just a few thoughts.

Apparently there is a new brand of lathe being handled by WoodCraft that I have heard is a pretty good buy.  You might want to consider checking it out.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 28, 2006)

Rockler also has a new lathe on special locally. It appears to be a Jet Mini clone (may even be made from the same molds since the Mini as we know is being redesigned), and it's going for under $180.


----------



## loglugger (Nov 28, 2006)

Whatwoodido, HF makes several different lathes and the one that most are talking about is the 34706 that has a cast iron bed, 1 x 8 thread # 2 taper and is a fairly decent lathe. The one I think you are talking about has square tubing for a bed and 1 x 12 thread and is not a very heavy lathe and has some problems.
Bob


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Billy now I only have to decide on the Delta 46-715 or the Jet 1236. I'll call my local Woodcraft tomorrow and see if they have the Jet at that price as I'm leaning toward the Jet





> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Roy, Amazon has the Delta 46-715 on sale for $550 plus $149 shipping AND there is a code to get a $50 rebate.
> 
> And Woodcraft has the Jet 1236 listed at $549.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 28, 2006)

No problem, Roy. I'm not pushing either, but the Delta would give you an extra two inches on bowls and platters... if that's what you're after.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok Billy you talked me into the Delta (I needed someone to blame[]). It weights over 100lbs. more and will turn 2 inches more as you said and for only $80.00 more I think I will be happier with it over the Jet  so I just ordered it at Amazom.com Thanks 





> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />No problem, Roy. I'm not pushing either, but the Delta would give you an extra two inches on bowls and platters... if that's what you're after.


----------



## DocStram (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd pass on that Delta.  I got the Delta 46-715 for $325 during a three day Amazon sale.  It's by no means a OneWay but then, again, it was 1/10 the cost.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />I'd pass on that Delta.  I got the Delta 46-715 for $325 during a three day Amazon sale.  It's by no means a OneWay but then, again, it was 1/10 the cost.


Doc, if I ever saw it listed for that, I'd be all over it. I gave almost $500 for my 15" Crapsman and saw yesterday that Palmgren makes the lathe and sells it for $289. I know the Delta has to be a better lathe than my Crapsman. FWIW, I've been thrilled with my Delta midi.


----------



## whatwoodido (Nov 29, 2006)

I was refering to the one that was pictured, which I believe is the reeves drive model.  The bed on that lathe is not thick enough, which given the rather good headtock is a real bummer.  My friend got his on sale for $179, his son worked for HF at the time so he got a great deal. The bed of that lathe flexes like crazy.  Keep in mind the good big lathes all have very solid thick beds: Powermatic 3520 has a bed that is about 8 inches high, the Jet 16 X 42s have a bed that is a bout 6 inches tall, Oneway rely on the mounting the ways to a piece of tubular steel, others use other creative designs.  

If you are making pens I think the HF lathe is fine, but I wouldn't recommend it for a object of any substantial size.



> _Originally posted by loglugger_
> <br />Whatwoodido, HF makes several different lathes and the one that most are talking about is the 34706 that has a cast iron bed, 1 x 8 thread # 2 taper and is a fairly decent lathe. The one I think you are talking about has square tubing for a bed and 1 x 12 thread and is not a very heavy lathe and has some problems.
> Bob


----------



## whatwoodido (Nov 29, 2006)

I have that Delta, just be aware that it is much much louder than your mini.  To turn any large pieces of wood that are a bit out of round you will need to add weight.  I recommend at least 250 pounds, I have a bit more than that on mine and it made a considerable difference.  Though a big chunk of wood will still make it dance.

I am spoiled though, My club owns a Stubby, two large Jets (a 1 1/2 and a 2 hp) and we are getting a Powermatic 3520B.  We also have a small herd of Minis.  They are kept where I teach my woodturning classes (I am up to three now), so I use them quite often.  The Jets are very nice, but I love the Stubby.  



> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />Ok Billy you talked me into the Delta (I needed someone to blame[]). It weights over 100lbs. more and will turn 2 inches more as you said and for only $80.00 more I think I will be happier with it over the Jet  so I just ordered it at Amazom.com Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DocStram (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I know what you're saying Billy.  It was strange. I had been watching the Jet and the Delta 46-715 for about a month. Everyday I would check the prices on Amazon. I mean EVERY day.  Then, out of nowhere, the Amazon price of the Delta 46-715 suddenly dropped. I was shocked. I decided that I was pressing my luck if I waited a day .... so I bought it immediately. I almost wondered if Amazon was tracking my views of their site and if the sale was for the general public or just for people like me who were watching it daily.
Maybe it was some smart Cyber Marketing Strategy?  But, I do know this much, I got a heck of a deal on my lathe.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 29, 2006)

Al I thought that @$549.00  plus $99.00 shipping after $50.00 rebate I got a good deal you just blew me away @ $350.00[}]





> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />I'd pass on that Delta.  I got the Delta 46-715 for $325 during a three day Amazon sale.  It's by no means a OneWay but then, again, it was 1/10 the cost.


----------



## bob393 (Dec 1, 2006)

It's a good lathe. Garbage base. 
If the reserve is not to high it could be a good buy.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 1, 2006)

I envy you guys with the bigger lathes... both of mine were gifts, so didn't get any choice as to what I got... the first was from Home Depot - A Ridgid that I started on and learned to turn pens on... it's a little sloppy on the tailstock alignmnet.. and it a #1Mt... no hand wheel on the headstock.. the bed is a 3" piece of round tubular stock and the tool rest banjo sticks at about 6" from the head stock... changing the belt speed is a pain, you have to unbolt the motor.. otherwise pretty good lathe [}] and it was free...
second is a Jet1014 mini.. really like that and use it mostly even for bowls... up to 8" dia.  and it was free. []


----------



## woodie (Dec 5, 2006)

I doubt you could get it for $350 - he has a "buy it now" price of $500 on it!!  Good luck!!!!  If it doesn't sell, maybe you could get a side deal going on with him...
Regards
woodie


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for all your advice on the lathe... ABF just delivered the NEW Delta 46-715 I got from Amazon.com about an hr. ago,now for some more help. How many of you can come and move it from in front of the house to my shop in the back yard[]? LOL. Again thanks


----------

